# Sondaggi politici / intenzioni di voto. Topic ufficiale.



## emamilan99 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Di seguito i risultati della consueta super media settimanale realizzata da youtrend basata su 4 sondaggi sulle intenzioni di voto pubblicati questa settimana
*Lega *24,3%
*Partito Democratico* 20,3%
*Fratelli d'Italia* 16,1%
*Movimento 5 Stelle* 15.2%
*Forza Italia* 6.3%
*Italia Viva* 3.6%
*Azione* 3.3%
*La Sinistra* 3.2%
*+Europa *1.9%
*Verdi *1.6%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

Usiamo un unico topic per i sondaggi.

Da adesso usiamo questo per tutti i prossimi, cambio il titolo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Di seguito i risultati della consueta super media settimanale realizzatada youtrend, basandosi su 4 sondaggi sulle intenzioni di voto pubblicati questa settimana
> *Lega *24,3%
> *Partito Democratico* 20,3%
> *Fratelli d'Italia* 16,1%
> ...



35.5% PD 5s? ci meritiamo tutto quello che sta succedendo allora


----------



## sacchino (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> 35.5% PD 5s? ci meritiamo tutto quello che sta succedendo allora



Son tutti gli statali, ci vorrrebbe una bella obiezione fiscale.


----------



## Andris (30 Ottobre 2020)

Conte è crollato di 5 punti a quanto pare di consenso,ma è ancora poco rispetto alla realtà per me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> 35.5% PD 5s? ci meritiamo tutto quello che sta succedendo allora



I partiti sono stabili ma il gradimento di Conte e del governo è crollato di 5 punti in 7 giorni.



Andris ha scritto:


> Conte è crollato di 5 punti a quanto pare di consenso,ma è ancora poco rispetto alla realtà per me



Sondaggio di Ixé, se non sbaglio, o comunque con committenti governativi... pensa un po' di quanto possa essere il crollo reale...


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Son tutti gli statali, ci vorrrebbe una bella obiezione fiscale.



Hai ragione, quindi siamo doppiamente cogli1 che ancora li manteniamo tutti. Basterebbe un mese, ma che lo facesse tutta la nazione, vedi come iniziano a farsela sotto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I partiti sono stabili ma il gradimento di Conte e del governo è crollato di 5 punti in 7 giorni.



Vorrei ben vedere...


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Di seguito i risultati della consueta super media settimanale realizzatada youtrend, basandosi su 4 sondaggi sulle intenzioni di voto pubblicati questa settimana
> *Lega *24,3%
> *Partito Democratico* 20,3%
> *Fratelli d'Italia* 16,1%
> ...



Il PD continuerà a mantenere il 20% anche nel 3025, quando sarà ancora al governo con il Movimento 5 Galassie.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Son tutti gli statali, ci vorrrebbe una bella obiezione fiscale.



Una massa di mantenuti nullafacenti.

Gli insegnanti volevano pure 400 euro extra al mese perché col covid insegnare è diventato un lavoro usurante. Pagati a stipendio pieno pur non lavorando per mesi fanno gli scioperi e appena è reiniziata la scuola molti si son messi in congedo. 


Altri che volevano il buono pasto pur lavorando da casa. So di impiegati pubblici che, in teoria, dovevano lavorare da casa e non sanno nemmeno accendere un computer.

Ovvio che questi parassiti votino i partiti dei parassiti: PD e 5 stelle.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Una massa di mantenuti nullafacenti.
> 
> Gli insegnanti volevano pure 400 euro extra al mese perché col covid insegnare è diventato un lavoro usurante. Pagati a stipendio pieno pur non lavorando per mesi fanno gli scioperi e appena è reiniziata la scuola molti si son messi in congedo.
> 
> ...



E ripeto.

Mia sorella, “statale”, ha rischiato la vita lavorando 20h al giorno a Marzo e adesso é tornata lavorare bardata come un astronauta 10h al giorno con le figlie di 6 e 8 anni, in quarantena a casa, guardate dalla finestra dalla nonna.

Gli statali fannulloni!

E non capisco perché mi si cancellano questi post.

I moderatori si moderino per favore!


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E ripeto.
> 
> Mia sorella, “statale”, ha rischiato la vita lavorando 20h al giorno a Marzo e adesso é tornata lavorare bardata come un astronauta 10h al giorno con le figlie di 6 e 8 anni, in quarantena a casa, guardate dalla finestra dalla nonna.
> 
> ...




Se dovessero cancellare i post tu saresti il primo, stacce.

Hai insultato tutti direttamente. Ed ora perché hai un parente statale dobbiamo parlare bene degli statali parassiti?


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Di seguito i risultati del sondaggio mensile sulle intenzioni di voto realizzato da Ipsos per il Corriere della Sera.
*Lega *24,5%
*Partito Democratico* 20,7%
*Fratelli d'Italia* 15.9%
*Movimento 5 Stelle* 15.9%
*Forza Italia* 7.9%
*Italia Viva* 2.9%
*Azione* 3%
*La Sinistra* 2.8%
*+Europa *2.3%
*Verdi *1.9%


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Scende anche di 7 punti il gradimento per Conte, dal 62% di settembre al 55% di Ottobre.
Tra i leader politici Meloni e Speranza i più alti 36%


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Una massa di mantenuti nullafacenti..



Va che poliziotti, pompieri ed infermieri mica stanno a casa a fare la pizza o a piagnucolare perché gli han tolto l'aperitivo eh

Un minimo di rispetto per chi lavora e rischia la vita ogni giorno al servizio della collettivita


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Novembre 2020)

Di seguito i risultati del consueto sondaggio settimanale realizzato da Swg per il Tg LA7 di Mentana
*Lega *23.0%
*Partito Democratico* 19.9%
*Fratelli d'Italia* 16,7%
*Movimento 5 Stelle* 15.3%
*Forza Italia* 6.2%
*Italia Viva* 3.2%
*Azione* 3.4%
*La Sinistra* 3.6%
*+Europa *2.4%
*Verdi *1.8%


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Novembre 2020)

Mamma mia.. e pensare che fino ad 1 anno fa lega e fdi avevano oltre il 43%.. la lega era al 33 ed ora al 23..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.. e pensare che fino ad 1 anno fa lega e fdi avevano oltre il 43%.. la lega era al 33 ed ora al 23..



Ipotizzando che siano veri, i dieci punti sono stati assorbiti tutti dalla Meloni e Forza Italia (per qualche percentuale).

PD, 5S e Renzi non hanno acquisito nulla, e anzi sono calati.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Di seguito i risultati del consueto sondaggio settimanale realizzato da Swg per il Tg LA7 di Mentana
> *Lega *23.0%
> *Partito Democratico* 19.9%
> *Fratelli d'Italia* 16,7%
> ...



Non mi stupirò mai abbastanza del fatto che Forza Itaglia e Itaglia Viva non sono allo 0%. E tacciamo su +Degrado.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.. e pensare che fino ad 1 anno fa lega e fdi avevano oltre il 43%.. la lega era al 33 ed ora al 23..


Almeno dalle mie parti, la gente non ha affatto digerito che Salvini abbia fatto cadere il governo riconsegnando il paese al PD, oltre che all'incapacità dei grillini. Come dicevo altre volte, doveva lasciar fare tutto ai grillini. Anche perchè tu Salvini sei stato il primo a dire e RIPETERE, specie dopo le europee, "il governo durerà sicuramente 4 anni" e poi te ne esci che fai cadere tutto. Era chiaro che il governo scricchiolava, ma doveva lasciare ai grillini l'ultima mossa ed in quel caso Salvini oltre al governo caduto, si ritrovava consensi stellari.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ipotizzando che siano veri, i dieci punti sono stati assorbiti tutti dalla Meloni e Forza Italia (per qualche percentuale).
> 
> PD, 5S e Renzi non hanno acquisito nulla, e anzi sono calati.



no, ti sbagli. Ho fatto un confronto tra i sondaggi realizzati dallo stesso autore di ieri e dello stesso periodo dello scorso anno: la lega ha perso l'11%, fdi ne ha guadagnato il 7% , forza italia ha perso lo 0.2% quindi un 4% è finito chissà dove


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> no, ti sbagli. Ho fatto un confronto tra i sondaggi realizzati dallo stesso autore di ieri e dello stesso periodo dello scorso anno: la lega ha perso l'11%, fdi ne ha guadagnato il 7% , forza italia ha perso lo 0.2% quindi un 4% è finito chissà dove



Sì ma devi considerare in generale... la tendenza è questa, la Meloni assorbe Salvini e in un anno lo sorpasserà, a meno che non mettano Zaia alla leadership. Il 4% sono o indecisi o gente che non vuole rispondere.
Alcuni danno Forza italia vicino al 10, altri la Meloni vicino al 20, altri Salvini al 25... altri come Ixé danno un paio di punti in più al PD... poi i sondaggi in epoca Covid sono fuffa, ancora meno attendibili.

Non per difendere questo o quell'altro eh, dico da semplice osservatore 

Se devo fare un commento fazioso e soggettivo, senza volontà di offendere nessuno (ognuno vota per quel che gli pare), mi causa bruciore agli occhi il 15% che hanno ancora i Cinque Stelle. Di questo fatico davvero a capacitarmene.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì ma devi considerare in generale... la tendenza è questa, la Meloni assorbe Salvini e in un anno lo sorpasserà, a meno che non mettano Zaia alla leadership. Il 4% sono o indecisi o gente che non vuole rispondere.
> Alcuni danno Forza italia vicino al 10, altri la Meloni vicino al 20, altri Salvini al 25... altri come Ixé danno un paio di punti in più al PD... poi i sondaggi in epoca Covid sono fuffa, ancora meno attendibili.
> 
> Non per difendere questo o quell'altro eh, dico da semplice osservatore
> ...



eh già, sono d'accordo..ma gli elettori grillini sono veramente accecati, non si rendono conto di sostenere un partito che ha tradito tutto quello che aveva nel programma(anti lega, anti pd, anti eu, anti euro, anti nato).. i grillino sono dei burattini ammaestrati da casalino, scanzi e chissà chi


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Almeno dalle mie parti, la gente non ha affatto digerito che Salvini abbia fatto cadere il governo riconsegnando il paese al PD, oltre che all'incapacità dei grillini. Come dicevo altre volte, doveva lasciar fare tutto ai grillini. Anche perchè tu Salvini sei stato il primo a dire e RIPETERE, specie dopo le europee, "il governo durerà sicuramente 4 anni" e poi te ne esci che fai cadere tutto. Era chiaro che il governo scricchiolava, ma doveva lasciare ai grillini l'ultima mossa ed in quel caso Salvini oltre al governo caduto, si ritrovava consensi stellari.



Io, da convinto elettore leghista, sono più soddisfatto ora che vedere la lega in mano ai ridicoli grillini.
Se il governo è in mano al PD non è merito della lega, ma dei grillini che non essendo portatori di nessuna idea al di fuori del poltronismo, si sono affrettati a passare dalla lega al PD quando avevano capito che stavano perdendo la poltrona dopo la caduta del governo, compreso quel ridicolo poltronaro avvocato di sé stesso che è Conte, un modesto professore universitario che si è convinto di essere uno statista.
Si parla della coerenza di Salvini, quando al governo c'è un premier e un partito che è passato dalla lega al PD in un mese, ma dai.

La lega cala perché purtroppo, ed è giusto ammetterlo, Salvini sta gestendo in maniera disastrosa la comunicazione sul virus. In seconda battuta, perché l'elettorato che una volta votava AN al Sud ora sta di nuovo convergendo sulla Meloni.

Detto questo, pur credendo fortemente nella lega, credo fortemente nel cdx unito. Motivo per cui finché la coalizione rimane al primo posto, non mi dispero


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2020)

I sondaggi poi vanno presi per quello che sono. Il M5S nelle regioni è scomparso totalmente, dubito che siano al 15%, è già tanto se prendono il 10%.
I Verdi in Italia, per fortuna, prenderanno sempre uno 0,...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> eh già, sono d'accordo..ma gli elettori grillini sono veramente accecati, non si rendono conto di sostenere un partito che ha tradito tutto quello che aveva nel programma(anti lega, anti pd, anti eu, anti euro, anti nato).. i grillino sono dei burattini ammaestrati da casalino, scanzi e chissà chi



vabbe ma l'italiano medio viva la politica come tifo da stadio, pure la lega non dovrebbe prendere manco un voto visto che ha tradito le sue origini di partito nordista contro il sud terron, o il PD che sulla carta è di sinistra


----------



## Miro (17 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.. e pensare che fino ad 1 anno fa lega e fdi avevano oltre il 43%.. la lega era al 33 ed ora al 23..



L'inconsistenza politica alla fine si paga. Finchè Salvini continua a proporre aria fritta (nonchè fare figure grottesche sui social) non ci sarà mai una vera opposizione; a questo punto spero che Zaia consideri seriamente l'idea di trombarlo, perchè a tutta Italia serve una persona pragmatica come lui in questo momento e sono convinto che farebbe il botto.
Mi fa oltremodo inorridire quel 20% fisso del PD, purtroppo possono combinarne di ogni ma tanto avranno sempre quello zoccolo duro di votanti radical chic e vecchiardi preoccupati dal fassismo rassismo e che li votano a prescindere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io, da convinto elettore leghista, sono più soddisfatto ora che vedere la lega in mano ai ridicoli grillini.
> Se il governo è in mano al PD non è merito della lega, ma dei grillini che non essendo portatori di nessuna idea al di fuori del poltronismo, si sono affrettati a passare dalla lega al PD quando avevano capito che stavano perdendo la poltrona dopo la caduta del governo, compreso quel ridicolo poltronaro avvocato di sé stesso che è Conte, un modesto professore universitario che si è convinto di essere uno statista.
> Si parla della coerenza di Salvini, quando al governo c'è un premier e un partito che è passato dalla lega al PD in un mese, ma dai.
> 
> ...



Salvini, Fontana, Zaia, Fedriga e quant'altri non devono pagare per un'errata comunicazione, ma perchè si son posti come primi promotori di coprifuoco e lockdown, anticipando il governo e favorendolo.
*La Lega è oggi un partito di traditori*, perchè il lockdown non era qualcosa di negoziabile politicamente. 
Ed erano stati votati per essere contro al PD, non perchè ne diventassero il braccio duro del covid. 
Da prima gli Italiani a prima i Cinesi.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Novembre 2020)

Ecco a voi i risultati del sondaggio settimanale sulle intenzioni di voto realizzato da euromedia research per il porta a porta.
*Lega *23.8%
*Partito Democratico* 19.1%
*Fratelli d'Italia* 15.5%
*Movimento 5 Stelle* 15.5%
*Forza Italia* 6.6%
*Italia Viva* 3.5%
*Azione* 3.3%
*La Sinistra* 2.8%
*+Europa *2.0%
*Verdi *1.3%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2020)

*Sondaggio Ipsos per Corriere:Fratelli d'Italia supera i 5 Stelle, Calenda supera Renzi, gradimento Conte cala di 3 punti.

Lega: 25,5%
PD: 20,6%
Fratelli d'italia: 15,5%
M5S: 15%
Forza Italia: 8%
Azione (Calenda): 3%
Italia Viva: 2,8%
+ Europa: 1,9%

Gradimento: Da inizio pandemia leader dei gradimenti, Conte scende di altri 3 punti, 10 punti in meno per lui e per il governo da settembre.
Stabili tutti gli altri, Renzi fanalino di coda con 11% di gradimento.*


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Novembre 2020)

Media dei 7 sondaggi realizzati la settimana scorsa. 
*Lega*: 23.9% 
*PD*: 20.7% 
*FDI*:16.2% 
*M5S*:14.6% 
*FI*: 7.1%


----------



## sacchino (30 Novembre 2020)

Interessante vedere come il bimbominkia signor nulla tenga per le palle l'Italia dall'alto del suo 2% (se lo prenderà)


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Media dei 7 sondaggi realizzati la settimana scorsa.
> *Lega*: 23.9%
> *PD*: 20.7%
> *FDI*:16.2%
> ...


FDI ormai ha preso il largo sul M5S. C'è da dire che il cdx ha tanti consensi, ma finora è disunito con FI che ormai non condivide più nulla con loro. O si sveglia Toti, oppure non governeranno facilmente dopo le prossime elezioni.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> FDI ormai ha preso il largo sul M5S. C'è da dire che il cdx ha tanti consensi, ma finora è disunito con FI che ormai non condivide più nulla con loro. O si sveglia Toti, oppure non governeranno facilmente dopo le prossime elezioni.



esattamente


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2020)

Italia Viva, Azione e +Europa unici partiti minimamente votabili


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Italia Viva, Azione e +Europa unici partiti minimamente votabili


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



eh lo so che nel forum domina la prospettiva sovranista, io sto dall'altro lato mi spiace.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Novembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> eh lo so che nel forum domina la prospettiva sovranista, io sto dall'altro lato mi spiace.


Guarda che eri tu a tifare per Le Pen e dicevi di voler uscire dall'UE. Ricordo benissimo  . Ora tu chiami sovranisti a noi. Anche per questo, ti ho messo la troll face. Per me, ti hanno rubato l'account. Si scherza eh  .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guarda che eri tu a tifare per Le Pen e dicevi di voler uscire dall'UE. Ricordo benissimo  . Ora tu chiami sovranisti a noi. Anche per questo, ti ho messo la troll face. Per me, ti hanno rubato l'account. Si scherza eh  .



sì certo, non lo rinnego (avevo pure la tessera del Fronte Sovranista Italiano). O meglio, non nego che abbia avuto queste posizioni per un bel po' di tempo, ma rinnego quelle posizioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> FDI ormai ha preso il largo sul M5S. C'è da dire che il cdx ha tanti consensi, ma finora è disunito con FI che ormai non condivide più nulla con loro. O si sveglia Toti, oppure non governeranno facilmente dopo le prossime elezioni.



devono trovare il modo per far governare ancora la sx


----------



## vota DC (30 Novembre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Italia Viva, Azione e +Europa unici partiti minimamente votabili



A dire il vero il loro scopo è fare i cuculi della politica. Di cercare di prendere consensi non se ne parla: è un continuo cercare qualche gonzo con bacino elettorale che voglia sponsorizzarli, fregargli gli eletti e ripetere lo stesso trucchetto nella legislatura successiva.
In Veneto Italia Viva ha percentuali a livello di Forza Nuova, vorrei vedere il finimondo se Forza Nuova mettesse rappresentanti politici con prefisso telefonici grazie a giochetti di palazzo.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2021)

*Sondaggio politico 22 febbraio di SWG per TG LA7:

Lega 23,1% (-0,4 rispetto al 15/02)
Partito Democratico 18,3% (-0,5 rispetto al 15/02)
Fratelli d'Italia 17,5% (+1,3 rispetto al 15/02)
Movimento 5 Stelle 15,4% (= rispetto al 15/02)
Forza Italia 7,5% (+0,6 rispetto al 15/02)
Azione 3,9% (-0,4 rispetto al 15/02)*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio politico 22 febbraio di SWG per TG LA7:
> 
> Lega 23,1% (-0,4 rispetto al 15/02)
> Partito Democratico 18,3% (-0,5 rispetto al 15/02)
> ...


Crescita boom per FDI. Inutile dire che con questo trend stravincerà le elezioni nel 2023, sempre se si tornerà a votare.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Di seguito i risultati del consueto sondaggio settimanale realizzato dall'istituto Tecne per il programma "Quarta Repubblica" condotto da Nicola Porro
Lega 23.7%
Partito Democratico 19.3%
Fratelli d'Italia 17.5%
Movimento 5 Stelle 13.2%
Forza Italia 10.5%
Italia Viva 2.8%
Azione 3.3%
La Sinistra 3.0%
+Europa 2.0%
Verdi 1.6%


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2021)

come mostra il sondaggio di Demopolis commissionato da La7, per la prima volta Fratelli d'Italia è il secondo partito italiano.
Nelle ultime due-tre settimane ha mangiato tutto il vantaggio del PD davanti.



>


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> come mostra il sondaggio di Demopolis commissionato da La7, per la prima volta Fratelli d'Italia è il secondo partito italiano.
> Nelle ultime due-tre settimane ha mangiato tutto il vantaggio del PD davanti.


A fine anno la vedremo sopra la Lega.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> come mostra il sondaggio di Demopolis commissionato da La7, per la prima volta Fratelli d'Italia è il secondo partito italiano.
> Nelle ultime due-tre settimane ha mangiato tutto il vantaggio del PD davanti.



scusami, come si fanno a postare le immagini?


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A fine anno la vedremo sopra la Lega.



Dipende da molti fattori.. possibile ma non è detto


----------



## Andris (14 Maggio 2021)

nell'ultimo sondaggio commissionato da Agorà su raitre PD crollato al quarto posto.
prima sempre la Lega, secondo partito Fratelli d'Italia, terzo M5S.
ultimo tra quelli sopra lo sbarramento è Forza Italia

Lega 22,2%

FDI 18,5%

M5S 18,4%

PD 16,9%

FI 6,9%


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2335506 ha scritto:


> nell'ultimo sondaggio commissionato da Agorà su raitre PD crollato al quarto posto.
> prima sempre la Lega, secondo partito Fratelli d'Italia, terzo M5S.
> ultimo tra quelli sopra lo sbarramento è Forza Italia
> 
> ...



io non ci voglio credere che qualcuno voti ancora 5stelle


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2021)

Io devo capire come fa la Meloni ad avere tutto questo consenso...voto di protesta verso chi ci ha governato negli ultimi 4-5 anni?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2335549 ha scritto:


> Io devo capire come fa la Meloni ad avere tutto questo consenso...voto di protesta verso chi ci ha governato negli ultimi 4-5 anni?


È praticamente l'unico partito di opposizione, quindi tutto il malcontento verso questo governo finisce lì. Io personalmente me lo aspettavo. Non mi stupisco se alle prossime elezioni faranno un risultato simile al M5S nel 2018.


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2335552 ha scritto:


> È praticamente l'unico partito di opposizione, quindi tutto il malcontento verso questo governo finisce lì. Io personalmente me lo aspettavo. Non mi stupisco se alle prossime elezioni faranno un risultato simile al M5S nel 2018.



Se si votasse oggi il Cdx vincerebbe a mani basse.


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2335539 ha scritto:


> io non ci voglio credere che qualcuno voti ancora 5stelle



Sono rimasti quelli che voterebbero M5S anche se mettessero Hitler come capo partito.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2335553 ha scritto:


> Se si votasse oggi il Cdx vincerebbe a mani basse.


Quello è ovvio, ma sono sicuro che già in questo momento Fdi supererebbe Salvini. Se in autunno torneremo ancora tra zone rosse ed arancioni, la Meloni oltre a sorpassare la Lega nei sondaggi sarà già più che irraggiungibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2335549 ha scritto:


> Io devo capire come fa la Meloni ad avere tutto questo consenso...voto di protesta verso chi ci ha governato negli ultimi 4-5 anni?



è l'unica che non è ancora andata su.
voto di speranza.

o voto per esclusione.. vedendo gli altri.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2335560 ha scritto:


> Quello è ovvio, ma sono sicuro che già in questo momento Fdi supererebbe Salvini. Se in autunno torneremo ancora tra zone rosse ed arancioni, la Meloni oltre a sorpassare la Lega nei sondaggi sarà già più che irraggiungibile.



Non ci torneremo più tranquilli


----------



## gabri65 (14 Maggio 2021)

Sondaggi assolutamente inattendibili, con il voto per posta il PD/M5S sarà vicino al 95%.


----------



## Rudi84 (14 Maggio 2021)

Quindi non si voterà per parecchio tempo


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2021)

Rudi84;2335604 ha scritto:


> Quindi non si voterà per parecchio tempo



Nel 2023 teoricamente dovremmo votare, se non si vota è dittatura.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2335549 ha scritto:


> Io devo capire come fa la Meloni ad avere tutto questo consenso...voto di protesta verso chi ci ha governato negli ultimi 4-5 anni?



semplicemente gli italiani cambiano più partiti che mutande.. nel giro di 10 anni hanno fatto avere il 35% a berlusconi poi renzi poi m5s poi salvini. chi manca? solo lei


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2335620 ha scritto:


> semplicemente gli italiani cambiano più partiti che mutande.. nel giro di 10 anni hanno fatto avere il 35% a berlusconi poi renzi poi m5s poi salvini. chi manca? solo lei



L'italiano medio da sempre va dove tira il vento.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Maggio 2021)

La Meloni vola alto perché non cambia idea come Salvini ogni due per tre.
La Meloni vola alto perché appare meno falsa di Salvini con i suoi santini.
La Meloni vola alto perché la sua idea del blocco navale risulta molto suggestiva.
La Meloni vola alto perché il reddito di cittadinanza a Di Maio non lo ha concesso lei ma Salvini.
La Meloni vola alto perché gli italiani si sono già dimenticati che quelli che sbraitavano contro gli immigrati, poi facevano affari d'oro con la gestione delle cooperative di "accoglienza".
Gli italiani medi sono volubili e tengono famiglia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2172116 ha scritto:


> Di seguito i risultati della consueta super media settimanale realizzata da youtrend basata su 4 sondaggi sulle intenzioni di voto pubblicati questa settimana
> *Lega *24,3%
> *Partito Democratico* 20,3%
> *Fratelli d'Italia* 16,1%
> ...



Immagino uno "di sinistra" che deve votare PD...ci si deve sentire davvero fessi..


----------



## fabri47 (7 Giugno 2021)

*Sondaggio shock di SWG per TGLA7. FDI oltre il 20% e ad un passo dalla Lega:
Lega 21,4%
FDI 20,1%
PD 19,2%
M5S 15,9%
FI 6,9%
Azione 3,4%
SI 2,6%
MDP 2,1%
IV 2,1%
+Europa 1,8%
Verdi 1,8%
Coraggio Italia 1,0%
Altre liste 1,7%%*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2357184 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio shock di SWG per TGLA7. FDI oltre il 20% e ad un passo dalla Lega:
> Lega 21,4%
> FDI 20,1%
> PD 19,2%
> ...


Ecco perchè Lega e FI vogliono unirsi  . E non è detto che non possa risultare una fusione fallimentare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2357184 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio shock di SWG per TGLA7. FDI oltre il 20% e ad un passo dalla Lega:
> Lega 21,4%
> FDI 20,1%
> PD 19,2%
> ...



per me è shock che 1 su 5 voti PD


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

*Sondaggi Noto per Porta a Porta. Da segnalare il crollo della Lega, superata dal PD, con il M5S che quasi la raggiunge.

FDI 20.5%
PD 19.5%
Lega 17.5%
M5S 16%
FI 7%
Azione 3.5%
IV 3%
Coraggio Italia, Noi con l’Italia, Leu e Verdi all'1.5%
+ Europa e SI all'1%*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggi Noto per Porta a Porta. Da segnalare il crollo della Lega, superata dal PD, con il M5S che quasi la raggiunge.
> 
> FDI 20.5%
> PD 19.5%
> ...


Salvini mi sa che a questo punto si farà un nuovo partito. Finire sotto il PD e giocarsela con i grillini stra-bolliti sarebbe un'umiliazione epocale. Almeno, in una nuova vesta, qualunque risultato oltre la soglia di sbarramento sarebbe giustificato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggi Noto per Porta a Porta. Da segnalare il crollo della Lega, superata dal PD, con il M5S che quasi la raggiunge.
> 
> FDI 20.5%
> PD 19.5%
> ...


Se i numeri sono davvero questi, il CDX non governerà nel 2023.
FdI e Lega sono sempre valsi il 40-42, se iniziano a valere il 38 significa che si sta proprio erodendo la base. 
Al momento, con Berlusconi sono al 45 quando prima sono sempre stati al 47-48. 
Se continua questo trend per un annetto, si andrà a votare e vinceranno come sempre loro, la sinistra e i vari traditori del paese.


----------



## sacchino (19 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se i numeri sono davvero questi, il CDX non governerà nel 2023.
> FdI e Lega sono sempre valsi il 40-42, se iniziano a valere il 38 significa che si sta proprio erodendo la base.
> Al momento, con Berlusconi sono al 45 quando prima sono sempre stati al 47-48.
> Se continua questo trend per un annetto, si andrà a votare e vinceranno come sempre loro, la sinistra e i vari traditori del paese.


Uno più scemo di Bossi pensavo non esistesse (attaccò il papa)....invece è arrivato Salvini che gli da due giri di pista.
Ma come ***.zo si fa ad inseguire i no vax quando sono meno del 10% e più della metà sono più comunisti di Lenin.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Uno più scemo di Bossi pensavo non esistesse (attaccò il papa)....invece è arrivato Salvini che gli da due giri di pista.
> Ma come ***.zo si fa ad inseguire i no vax quando sono meno del 10% e più della metà sono più comunisti di Lenin.


Parlate di Salvini come se prima fosse stato un borghese intellettuale. Grillo ha fatto il botto abbracciando quell'elettorato parlando di scie chimiche e scetticismo sui vaccini (quelli che già esistevano prima del covid e di cui sono contrari nemmeno l'1% della popolazione mi sa) e, appena ci si è allontanato, ha virato su Salvini che da quando si è europeizzato è calato. Guardacaso. Salvini era al picco più alto, quando riceveva i baciamano dagli elettori a Napoli e baciava i crocefissi. Quell'elettorato serve eccome e non a caso la Meloni ora è il primo partito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque SWG, il sondaggista piu affidabile, da ben altri numeri.

FdI 21,1%
Lega 19,4%
PD 19,2%
M5S 16,4%
FI 7,0% 
Azione 3,9% 
Articolo 1 2,9% 
Sinistra Italiana 2,2% 
Italia Viva 2,1% 
Verdi 1,8% 
+Eu 1,6% 

In pratica, la coalizione CDX vale appunto circa il 47,5%. 
La coalizione csx "pura" (PD M5S Verdi e partiti di sinistra) arriva al 42,5% 
Il centro moderato (Azione IV e + EU) muove un 7,6% dei voti. 
Dimentichiamo Toti e Paragone però, che probabilmente messi assieme un 2-3% di voti lo tireranno fuori e molto probabilmente confluiranno nel CDX (Toti sicuro).
Significa quindi che ad oggi un CDX con Berlusconi Salvini Meloni Toti e Paragone vale tra il 49 e il 51% dei voti. 
Un ipotetico (e assurdo) melange tra csx e partiti di centro probabilmente un 48-50%. 

Di fatto, è tornato un bipolarismo ben piu "perfetto" dei tempi di Prodi-Berlusconi. 
Le prossime elezioni saranno una battaglia senza quartiere, ma se i numeri rimangono circa questi a livello di coalizioni (come restano da circa 2 anni) e soprattutto se a Letta e Conte non riuscirà l'impresa di creare questo gigantesca "coalizione repubblicana" (perchè non mi vedo Renzi ad essere ammesso li dentro, e nemmeno +Eu. Calenda forse si), la destra resta molto favorita. 
Purtroppo c'è ancora un anno e mezzo per logorarsi tra le mani di Salvini. 
Se si vuole salvare il salvabile, si mandi Draghi al quirinale provando a forzare la mano e sperando che a sinistra siano talmente sicuri di se da non "imporre" l'opzionee Cartabia (hanno i numeri per farlo e il beneplacito silente di Berlusconi)


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggi Noto per Porta a Porta. Da segnalare il crollo della Lega, superata dal PD, con il M5S che quasi la raggiunge.
> 
> FDI 20.5%
> PD 19.5%
> ...


Grande salvini!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2021)

Noto, Pagnoncelli e Tecné non ne hanno mai beccata una.
Avrà fatto il sondaggio tipo exit poll prima di entrare nell'urna.

Mentana SWG li ha fatti dopo la rissa fascii11!sta, qualche giorno prima delle elezioni.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2021)

La cosa agghiacciante è che, dopo quello che è successo e sta succedendo, se questi continuano ad avere il beneplacito del popolino adesso, allora governeranno per l'eternità.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2022)

*
Il sondaggio di Youtrend mostra che la Lega è stata addirittura superata dal M5S. Primo il PD, di poco, su FDI. Italexit di Paragone a quasi il 3%, supera Italia Viva. Coraggio Italia di Toti fermo allo 0,9%:
PD 20,8%
FDI 20,1%
M5S 16,2%
Lega 15,5%
Forza Italia 8,3%
Azione e +Europa 3,7%
Italexit 2,8%
Sinistra Italiana 2,7%
Articolo Uno-MDP 2,4%
Italia Viva 2,3%
I Verdi 2,2%
Coraggio Italia 0,9%
Altro partito 2,1%
Indecisi/astenuti 38%*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il sondaggio di Youtrend mostra che la Lega è stata addirittura superata dal M5S. Primo il PD, di poco, su FDI. Italexit di Paragone a quasi il 3%, supera Italia Viva. Coraggio Italia di Toti fermo allo 0,9%:
> PD 20,8%
> FDI 20,1%
> M5S 16,2%
> ...


Paragone sta rubando voti a Salvini, che avrà un crollo non indifferente alla prossima tornata. Poi, il fatto che ha rinominato il suo partito "Italexit-No Green Pass", attirerà un buon numero di dissidenti. L'unico problema è che lui è poco popolare, altrimenti avrebbe qualche percentuale in più. Pd molto sovrastimato secondo me.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *
> Il sondaggio di Youtrend mostra che la Lega è stata addirittura superata dal M5S. Primo il PD, di poco, su FDI. Italexit di Paragone a quasi il 3%, supera Italia Viva. Coraggio Italia di Toti fermo allo 0,9%:
> PD 20,8%
> FDI 20,1%
> ...



Un bel equilibrio.

Paragone....mamma mia.

Purtroppo sono abbastanza sicuro che quando ci sarà il momento di votare, quel faccendiere di Renzi con un paio di palle ben sparate, riuscirà a superare la soglia di sbarramento. 
Qualcuno che abbocca c' è sempre


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *
> Il sondaggio di Youtrend mostra che la Lega è stata addirittura superata dal M5S. Primo il PD, di poco, su FDI. Italexit di Paragone a quasi il 3%, supera Italia Viva. Coraggio Italia di Toti fermo allo 0,9%:
> PD 20,8%
> FDI 20,1%
> ...


La sinistra ha fatto solo danni, si dice che Mattarella abbia un piano per farli governare altri 10 anni... D'altro canto la Lega con Salvini non è più credibile, non è affidabile una persona che afferma un concetto e poi fa l'esatto contrario.
L'Italia sta pagando dazio per una classe politica incompetente, in cui l'importante è maturare i 4 anni e rotti in parlamento per garantirsi la pensione di quasi 3000 euro a partire da 65 anni età.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

*Sondaggio SWG per TGLA7. FDI record al 25% e Lega continua a calare (12%).*


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio SWG per TGLA7. FDI record al 25% e Lega continua a calare (12%).*



Ci sta.

Guardando il grafico però non son piu così convinto stravinca la DX.

Forza Italia perde i pezzi, Salvini continua a fare 3 figure da stupido al giorno, FDI non so quanto potrà salire ancora, a meno che intercetti tutti i voti del Capitone e del Nano.

PD il suo zoccolo duro ce l' ha sempre, Azione per me crescerà.. 

Bisogna vedere se qualcuno cederà ad allearsi col M5S, se qualcuno lo fa quello schieramento vince.


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

pazzesco la lega dal papeete è scesa di 2/3...raramente si è visto un suicidio del genere


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Luglio 2022)

Il pd al 23 non si può vedere.
Invasione di immigrati e disastri uno dopo l'altro con i compagni di merende m5 stalle


----------



## Rudi84 (25 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pazzesco la lega dal papeete è scesa di 2/3...raramente si è visto un suicidio del genere


Bè se Salvini ha avuto la geniale idea di entrare nel governo Draghi cosa si aspettava? (lo dico da suo votante anche se stavolta voterò la Meloni). Però vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse com'è possibile che il pd sia sempre sopra il 20% pur governando dal 2011 senza mai aver vinto le elezioni e vedendo oggi come è ridotto il nostro paese


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

perchè il pd è votato da persone di correnti differenti, cosa che non succede in altri partiti perchè il resto del centro-sinistra è sotto la soglia di sbarramento quindi non hanno alternative di rappresentanza.
lo vedono il partito raccoglitore...trovi ex comunisti ed ex democristiani insieme
è come se fosse già da sè una coalizione


----------



## Swaitak (25 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio SWG per TGLA7. FDI record al 25% e Lega continua a calare (12%).*


Il Pd fa pure il sondaggio postale?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pazzesco la lega dal papeete è scesa di 2/3...raramente si è visto un suicidio del genere


E pensare che 2-3 anni fa sfottevamo il m5s, dicendo che le avrebbe prese da Italia Viva e non consideravamo che ora la Lega rischia perfino di essere superata dall'avvocato di Forum  . Salvini dovrebbe andare ospite da Gerry Scotti allo Show dei Record, perchè un crollo così, senza nemmeno essere passato dalla porta principale del potere, non si è mai visto. Dopotutto, non si è mai visto un partito che si è "venduto" ancor prima di governare in prima persona (l'esperienza gialloverde la considero più un'opposizione per la Lega, mentre il governo Draghi era da evitarne l'appoggio).


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Bè se Salvini ha avuto la geniale idea di entrare nel governo Draghi cosa si aspettava? (lo dico da suo votante anche se stavolta voterò la Meloni). Però vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse com'è possibile che il pd sia sempre sopra il 20% pur governando dal 2011 senza mai aver vinto le elezioni e vedendo oggi come è ridotto il nostro paese



Dubito assai che l'elettore medio di Salvini arrivi a ragionare in modo cosi complesso del tipo governa con Draghi > non lo voto più.
Penso manco lo sappia. 

Tra gli elettori schierati, quelli che votano una sponda senza manco guardare la persona, a dx votano: quelli svegli votano Meloni, quelli "ignoranti" (senza offesa) Salvini, i vecchi nostalgici Berlusconi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2022)

La lega non è al 12%. E' stabile tra il 14,5% e il 15%.


----------



## Dexter (25 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio SWG per TGLA7. FDI record al 25% e Lega continua a calare (12%).*


Al solito tutta la destra é stimata al ribasso, come da direttive di regime. Salvini stimato 25 fece 35, ci sarà da divertirsi. Ma anche all'estero é così. Macron dato con 15-20 punti di vantaggio, Biden che doveva stravincere ovunque, ecc ecc ecc.
Non ho colori ma non vedo l ora di veder esplodere le zecche in Italia


----------



## Andris (25 Luglio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Bè se Salvini ha avuto la geniale idea di entrare nel governo Draghi cosa si aspettava?


e tra l'altro non è neahche completato l'iter PNRR, per cui se qualcuno l'ha spinto specie dal nord non ha avuto la missione completa.
un suicidio senza effetti...se non limitare qualche stronzata sulle restrizioni dei pandemisti e impedire droga/gay friendly


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Luglio 2022)

Quasi quasi spero vincano la Meloni e Salvini con un plebiscito. Cosi l'ennesimo mito cadrà, in attesa del prossimo idolo delle masse. Se non fosse che poi ci rimetterà l'intero paese, incredibile questa politica che ci ritroviamo. Non se ne salva mezzo, quelli seri e per bene ovviamente sono nell'ombra e lavorano sodo.

Mi frega poco ormai, da quando ho l'età non ho mai potuto provare cosa si provi a votare per un politico, non dico della mia stessa corrente, a questo punto voterei solo uno serio, uno che risponda ai problemi con soluzioni e non con slogan. Resterà un sogno temo.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Al solito tutta la destra é stimata al ribasso, come da direttive di regime. Salvini stimato 25 fece 35, ci sarà da divertirsi. Ma anche all'estero é così. Macron dato con 15-20 punti di vantaggio, Biden che doveva stravincere ovunque, ecc ecc ecc.
> Non ho colori ma non vedo l ora di veder esplodere le zecche in Italia


Mio parere: la Meloni è sottostimata, mentre la Lega è sovrastimata e forse pure il M5S, anche se Conte bisogna dire che ha grande considerazione tra l'elettorato grillino (che però ormai sono quattro gatti). Sovrastimata anche FI, per me. Qui in Campania, dove era un feudo di Berlusconi, in molte parti prende percentuali da fame. Zinzi non è diventato sindaco di Caserta per colpa della lista forzista che ha fatto il 2% (ripeto DUE PERCENTO) e zero seggi.


----------



## Dexter (25 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra gli elettori schierati, quelli che votano una sponda senza manco guardare la persona, a dx votano: quelli svegli votano Meloni, quelli "ignoranti" (senza offesa) Salvini, i vecchi nostalgici Berlusconi


Sono d'accordo. Per quanto riguarda la sinistra invece, votano tutti indistintamente PD ed Enrico Letta senza alcuna vergogna, l'importante é che non vincano i fascisti cattivi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *e tra l'altro non è neahche completato l'iter PNRR*, per cui se qualcuno l'ha spinto specie dal nord non ha avuto la missione completa.
> un suicidio senza effetti...se non limitare qualche stronzata sulle restrizioni dei pandemisti e impedire droga/gay friendly



Per questo esulto,visto come volevano trasformare la mia regione con i fondi del pnrr


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Per quanto riguarda la sinistra invece, votano tutti indistintamente PD ed Enrico Letta senza alcuna vergogna, l'importante é che non vincano i fascisti cattivi



Per me sbagliano forte a puntare su Letta, troppo distante dalla concretezza

Si perde in minchiate, il problema è che ne va pure fiero.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e tra l'altro non è neahche completato l'iter PNRR, per cui se qualcuno l'ha spinto specie dal nord non ha avuto la missione completa.
> un suicidio senza effetti...se non limitare qualche stronzata sulle restrizioni dei pandemisti e impedire droga/gay friendly


L'appoggio della Lega al governo Draghi non è servito a nulla. Esclusivamente, ad accelerare le vaccinazioni alle regioni del nord da loro comandate, che poi se hanno dovuto sostituire Gallera significa che la colpa non era solo del disastroso Conte-bis. I più grandi conati di vomito, le conferme di Speranza e Lamorgese con il primo al quale la Lega una volta votò perfino la fiducia. Capisco gli elettori leghisti delusi ed hanno tutto il mio appoggio.


----------



## Dexter (25 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mio parere: la Meloni è sottostimata, mentre la Lega è sovrastimata e forse pure il M5S, anche se Conte bisogna dire che ha grande considerazione tra l'elettorato grillino (che però ormai sono quattro gatti). Sovrastimata anche FI, per me. Qui in Campania, dove era un feudo di Berlusconi, in molte parti prende percentuali da fame. Zinzi non è diventato sindaco di Caserta per colpa della lista forzista che ha fatto il 2% (ripeto DUE PERCENTO) e zero seggi.


Per me la Lega arriva al 20 e gran parte degli ex elettori grillini voterà Meloni, che supererà il 30. FI mando la calcolo, credo sforino il 50 solo questi due partiti


----------



## Dexter (25 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me sbagliano forte a puntare su Letta, troppo distante dalla concretezza
> 
> Si perde in minchiate, il problema è che ne va pure fiero.


É un leader incredibilmente debole, come lo era Montalbano. A livello strategico sono quasi peggio di Salvini, e ce ne vuole eh


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quasi quasi spero vincano la Meloni e Salvini con un plebiscito. Cosi l'ennesimo mito cadrà, in attesa del prossimo idolo delle masse. Se non fosse che poi ci rimetterà l'intero paese, incredibile questa politica che ci ritroviamo. Non se ne salva mezzo, quelli seri e per bene ovviamente sono nell'ombra e lavorano sodo.
> 
> Mi frega poco ormai, da quando ho l'età non ho mai potuto provare cosa si provi a votare per un politico, non dico della mia stessa corrente, a questo punto voterei solo uno serio, uno che risponda ai problemi con soluzioni e non con slogan. Resterà un sogno temo.



Capisco cosa vuoi dire, il degrado è altissimo e la competenza bassissima.

Ad oggi voterei Meloni, ma ti dico sinceramente che se il PD avesse messo qualcuno che mi sembrasse parecchio scaltro e competente, avrei votato sicuramente loro.

Ma siccome li vedo troppo concentrati su cose che non sono la priorità, sukano.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me la Lega arriva al 20 e gran parte degli ex elettori grillini voterà Meloni, che supererà il 30. FI mando la calcolo, credo sforino il 50 solo questi due partiti


Dubito fortemente il 20. Buona parte del sud è tornato ad odiare Salvini e considerando che nel 2018, quando superò FI per la prima volta, ebbe un "bottino" nel meridione e non lo fece il 20%, stavolta con il sud di nuovo contro sarà molto difficile ripetere anche il risultato delle scorse politiche. Le europee non parliamone. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, farà il 15%. Poi magari farà una grande campagna elettorale e conquisterà punti, ma si può dire che mancano meno di due mesi. Poi, guadagnare punti, significa toglierli alla Meloni che è una forza che non è mai andata al governo e, quindi, è un'impresa impossibile.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Poi magari farà una grande campagna elettorale e conquisterà punti, ma si può dire che mancano meno di due mesi..



Impossibile, ormai l' hanno sgamato.
Non accadrà, anzi facile vada peggio se si mette ancora a pontificare da una sagrestia tutto sbarbato con le madonnine sullo sfondo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me la Lega arriva al 20 e gran parte degli ex elettori grillini voterà Meloni, che supererà il 30. FI mando la calcolo, credo sforino il 50 solo questi due partiti



Senza astensione, la Lega farà lo stesso risultato del 2019, cioé il 17%. Il suo nocciolo di base senza il boom pre-Papeete.
Con astensione sarà al 14%.

La Meloni per me non può salire tanto sopra il 25%, anche se più parlano di lei e più acquista consensi.
Ci sarà un'emorragia di Forza italia, andranno tutti a Calenda. E un Berlusconi insulso e arrabbiato nella coalizione di CDX sarà un grosso problema per gli alleati.

I 5S con Di Battista credo che otterranno la percentuale di questo sondaggio. Senza Di Battista e con Conte andranno di poco sopra il 5%

Le elezioni per me restano sempre incerte per il fattore astensione. Un'astensione alta colpisce il CDX, mentre fortifica il CSX.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Senza astensione, la Lega farà lo stesso risultato del 2019, cioé il 17%. Il suo nocciolo di base senza il boom pre-Papeete.
> Con astensione sarà al 14%.
> 
> La Meloni per me non può salire tanto sopra il 25%, anche se più parlano di lei e più acquista consensi.
> ...


La Meloni deve sperare di ricevere shi.tstorm ovunque dai giornaloni sinistroidi. L'Italia non è la Francia, già con Berlusconi, ma in particolare dal post-governo Renzi, hanno sempre votato i più bistrattati.


----------



## Dexter (25 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Senza astensione, la Lega farà lo stesso risultato del 2019, cioé il 17%. Il suo nocciolo di base senza il boom pre-Papeete.
> Con astensione sarà al 14%.
> 
> La Meloni per me non può salire tanto sopra il 25%, anche se più parlano di lei e più acquista consensi.
> ...


Razionalmente hai ragione ed é probabile che finirà cosi, ma ho il sentore che ci sarà tanta rabbia che favorirà la destra. Però é presto per dirlo, manca ancora la campagna elettorale che mischia tutte le carte in gioco, in quanto é, come sottolinei, strapieno di indecisi e probabili astensionisti


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Comunque, l'unica certezza è che ne vedremo delle belle.

Mi aspetto robe clamorose e mosse della disperazione, visti i tempi stretti e soli 2 mesi per attrarre consensi.

Per ora è iniziato il fango verso la Meloni, anche se per me, molto più che al "complotto" è dovuto al solito modo di fare che per colpa dei social e dei click, ha coinvolto tutti i mezzi stampa.
Basta guardare un pò per vedere che marciano praticamente su ogni argomento di tendenza, che sia sta stupidaggine del fascismo o il vaiolo delle scimmie o Totti/hilary


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, il degrado è altissimo e la competenza bassissima.
> 
> Ad oggi voterei Meloni, ma ti dico sinceramente che se il PD avesse messo qualcuno che mi sembrasse parecchio scaltro e competente, avrei votato sicuramente loro.
> 
> Ma siccome li vedo troppo concentrati su cose che non sono la priorità, sukano.


Letta il cornuto, fa già ridere cosi. Ma fanno ridere da anni.

Non esiste un leader credibile di centrodestra (sottolineo centro), non esiste un leader credibile di centrosinistra, non esiste un parlamento coeso e coerente (che non si vendi al primo offerente per intenderci), dinosauri ancora ancorati alla poltrano e che neanche un meteorite potrebbe estinguere, leggi e burocrazia da paese sottosviluppato in alcuni casi, scuole ed ospedali a pezzi, e potrei continuare fino a domani mattina. Pero' ovviamente come risolverli nessuno lo dice, solo slogan.

Datemene uno!! Prima di crepare, voglio poter votare e vorrei possibilmente potermi dire fiero di aver contribuito al bene del paese. Frega niente se é destra o sinistra.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Letta il cornuto, fa già ridere cosi. Ma fanno ridere da anni.
> 
> Non esiste un leader credibile di centrodestra (sottolineo centro), non esiste un leader credibile di centrosinistra, non esiste un parlamento coeso e coerente (che non si vendi al primo offerente per intenderci), dinosauri ancora ancorati alla poltrano e che neanche un meteorite potrebbe estinguere, leggi e burocrazia da paese sottosviluppato in alcuni casi, scuole ed ospedali a pezzi, e potrei continuare fino a domani mattina. Pero' ovviamente come risolverli nessuno lo dice, solo slogan.
> 
> Datemene uno!! Prima di crepare, voglio poter votare e vorrei possibilmente potermi dire fiero di aver contribuito al bene del paese. Frega niente se é destra o sinistra.



io, se mai esistesse, sarei al 100% un elettore di ESTREMO centro

Mi tatuerei il logo del partito sulla chiappa


----------



## Dexter (25 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, l'unica certezza è che ne vedremo delle belle.
> 
> Mi aspetto robe clamorose e mosse della disperazione, visti i tempi stretti e soli 2 mesi per attrarre consensi.
> 
> ...


Vero  attendo impaziente anche decine di articoli al giorno su crimini compiuti da extracomunitari. Che é la realtà, non é che si inventano di sana pianta simili episodi...e per me questa "strategia" fassista sarà molto, molto redditizia politicamente parlando


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vero  attendo impaziente anche decine di articoli al giorno su crimini compiuti da extracomunitari. Che é la realtà, non é che si inventano di sana pianta simili episodi...e per me questa "strategia" fassista sarà molto, molto redditizia politicamente parlando



Ahahaha vero.

Già oggi è partita la richiesta di aiuto a SALVINI direttamente da Lampedusa.

hai un problema cosi grosso e chiami SALVINI?

Allora sei leso nel cervello


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Luglio 2022)

La Meloni viaggia spedita verso la posizione di primo partito e di probabile premier(prima donna in Italia) o comunque fdi avrà il diritto nel centrodestra di proporre chi vuole
Al centrosinistra sembra probabile una coalizione pd.azione e più europa , sinistra italiana e verdi. M5s andrà da solo, idem forse renzi.


----------



## Sam (25 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> io, se mai esistesse, sarei al 100% un elettore di ESTREMO centro
> 
> Mi tatuerei il logo del partito sulla chiappa


Per rendere credibile il Centro, occorrerebbe una figura forte ma non con troppa smania di potere. Una figura che sappia essere un leader silenzioso, ma anche l'amico degli amici di cui il Sistema Paese avrebbe bisogno per ripartire.

C'è bisogno di lui!







Detto ciò, io preparo i pop corn per vedere quanto ci metterà il PD a tornare al potere, in caso di sconfitta elettorale. Sono esperti del governare senza vincere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Detto ciò, io preparo i pop corn per vedere quanto ci metterà il PD a tornare al potere, in caso di sconfitta elettorale. Sono esperti del governare senza vincere.



Il tempo delle consultazioni con Mattarella


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Per rendere credibile il Centro, occorrerebbe una figura forte ma non con troppa smania di potere. Una figura che sappia essere un leader silenzioso, ma anche l'amico degli amici di cui il Sistema Paese avrebbe bisogno per ripartire.
> 
> C'è bisogno di lui!
> 
> ...



Mi sopravvaluti, non so chi sia.... sono un pò ignorantone


----------



## Sam (25 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sopravvaluti, non so chi sia.... sono un pò ignorantone


Clicca sull'immagine. Esce il nome.

Tra l'altro avresti dovuto capirlo quando ho detto "amico degli amici". Dai! Mi stai diludendo! (semicit.)

Vorrei poter anche scrivere "vuoi che muoro", ma in effetti non sarebbe stato lui a dirlo. Semmai quelli dall'altra parte della canna del fucile.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Clicca sull'immagine. Esce il nome.
> 
> Tra l'altro avresti dovuto capirlo quando ho detto "amico degli amici". Dai! Mi stai diludendo! (semicit.)
> 
> Vorrei poter anche scrivere "vuoi che muoro", ma in effetti non sarebbe stato lui a dirlo. Semmai quelli dall'altra parte della canna del fucile.



Si l' avevo già visto il nome della foto, ma non volevo fingere di sapere chi fosse solo perché siamo sull' internet


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

#Iononvoto, l'hashtag astensionista già in tendenza su social​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> #Iononvoto, l'hashtag astensionista già in tendenza su social​



Ovvio... è l'unico modo per vincere per il PD... e un modo con altissime probabilità di successo...


----------



## unbreakable (25 Luglio 2022)

Io voterò per nessuno dei suddetti come suggeriva montgomery brewster nel film chi più spende..più guadagna


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se dovessero cancellare i post tu saresti il primo, stacce.
> 
> Hai insultato tutti direttamente. Ed ora perché hai un parente statale dobbiamo parlare bene degli statali parassiti?


Non cadiamo nel tranello però di insultarci tra di noi,perché questo vogliono..
Detto questo,se qualcuno come me a votato con la speranza di un cambiamento i 5 stelle non puoi dargli del parassito e fannullone.
Mi faccio un B. Di c. In cucina da decenni che non immagini..
Per dire il problema certo è evidente che c'è nello statale per via del famosissimo e italianissimo voto di favore che poi mettiamo il cugino impreparato e inutile in qualche comune..
Questo succede sia nei comuni regioni storici do sinistra che di destra,come le ruberie sugli appalti statali che ci sono costate 3 generazioni di accise..
Poi se si vuole credere che tutti gli statali fannulloni sono del PD e i percettori di rdc sono tutti spacciatori e zingari ci può stare,ognuno è libero di vederla come crede,ma per cortesia non generalizzare e non darmi del parassito..
Che ripeto poi è proprio quello che vogliono per distrarci dal tutto il marcio che c'è in parlamento..


----------



## Simo98 (25 Luglio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Però vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse com'è possibile che il pd sia sempre sopra il 20% pur governando dal 2011 senza mai aver vinto le elezioni e vedendo oggi come è ridotto il nostro paese


Se uno ha minimamente idee di sx, chi dovrebbe votare? Vota il PD che sulla carta è progressista ed è il più rappresentativo
E non parliamo di chi vuole gli insegnamenti gay a scuola, ma semplicemente uno che vuole una politica che persegua i diritti eutanasia, legalizzazione droghe leggere, salario minimo ecc


----------



## Giofa (25 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> #Iononvoto, l'hashtag astensionista già in tendenza su social​


Però trovo assurdo questa voglia di non votare, quindi in sostanza di non decidere. Il dato sull'astensione durerà una settimana, una volta insediati in parlamento se ne fregano. L'astensionismo serve solo al vincitore per dire "governeremo anche per chi non ha voluto votare" e ai perdenti per dire ripartiremo dalle piazze e dagli indecisi per fare opposizione anche per loro.
Quanto a governare il sistema elettorale a meno di plebisciti obbliga ad alleanze, basta che si uniscano il 50%+1 degli eletti e il PD è fuori.
Se governa dal 2011 è colpa sua o di quelli che non sono in grado di farli fuori?
Con il governo gialloverde erano opposizione comunque.
Ultima cosa: in un paese serio il mandato dura 5 anni, quindi dopo queste elezioni per favore non voglio più sentire nessun partito chiedere elezioni anticipate, gli italiani si saranno espressi quindi che trovino il modo di governarci fino al 2027


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Però trovo assurdo questa voglia di non votare, quindi in sostanza di non decidere. Il dato sull'astensione durerà una settimana, una volta insediati in parlamento se ne fregano. L'astensionismo serve solo al vincitore per dire "governeremo anche per chi non ha voluto votare" e ai perdenti per dire ripartiremo dalle piazze e dagli indecisi per fare opposizione anche per loro.
> Quanto a governare il sistema elettorale a meno di plebisciti obbliga ad alleanze, basta che si uniscano il 50%+1 degli eletti e il PD è fuori.
> *Se governa dal 2011 è colpa sua o di quelli che non sono in grado di farli fuori?*
> Con il governo gialloverde erano opposizione comunque.
> *Ultima cosa: in un paese serio il mandato dura 5 anni*, quindi dopo queste elezioni per favore non voglio più sentire nessun partito chiedere elezioni anticipate, gli italiani si saranno espressi quindi che trovino il modo di governarci fino al 2027



Diciamo che napolitano e mattarella gli hanno dato anche una grossa mano.
In ogni caso questa legge elettorale è una porcata,perchè porterà sempre i partiti a cercare e creare finte alleanze.
Alleanze che all'inizio sono sempre baci e abbracci,poi.....cazzotti e coltellate.


----------

